# [H0] Bachmann 44475



## Mannix (10 mo ago)

Hello everyone !
I'm also looking for a Bachmann over-under figure 8 layout (#44475). It's just a funny idea. Nothing else. All your advices, comments and criticism about this product will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
*STEEL ALLOY E-Z TRACK® OVER-UNDER FIGURE 8 TRACK PACK (HO SCALE)*


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm surprised the steel alloy track is still being sold by Bachmann. Almost nobody uses it, although why do they have it for sale if there's no market, Crandell? Maybe they have scads of it left because people soon learned of the inherent problems with steel track, so they put it in kits for unsuspecting newcomers to the hobby to snap up, thinking it's a bargain.

Steel rusts. It corrodes naturally unless it is stainless, and I don't see where they claim that there is any nickel content in the 'steel alloy'. Simply handling this stuff with bare hands could lead to corrosion. There's nothing inherently wrong with the idea of a two-level, overpass style, Figure 8, provided your grades up and down aren't so steep that they severely constrain the locomotive to only one or two cars, or maybe even to the locomotive by itself. But I would strongly urge you, at greater expense unfortunately, to purchase the grey ballast EZ-Track with nickel silver railstock. It won't have the problems that steel alloy rails will have.


----------



## Mannix (10 mo ago)

Unfortunately I discovered with Anyrail that the Bachmann track plan does not work as you can see below.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The Bachmann set will work….why do you bother with Anyrail when the Bachmann track set is made to work?


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I would steer clear of ez track. It’s not very good. The base of a good running layout is good benchwork and track. Everything else is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

That's about a 3% grade with no vertical easement. Better if it was 2%, it might work. its the steel rail that might be the bigger problem. You can try Wahl clipper oil or old style transmission fluid (the cheat stuff) but that can easily compound the issue as too much and the wheels will really slip, and too little and you get no oxidation protection. Then there is just the problem of trying to clean the track while on the piers, may be difficult to put much pressure on anything while cleaning it with a dry rag (after you get too much oil on it). The oil will protect the steel however! All metal track will oxidize, but the reason people like nickel silver track is that the oxide is conductive while steel rust and brass oxide is non conductive so as time goes on you keep building up a thicker coating that is non-conductive and your train start so stop and start and you have to give it a little shove more and more, making the whole experience just plain frustrating.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Steel EZ track is basically two strikes against you out of the box. Steel is a very inferior track material, and EZ track isn't the best quality. That Saif, the turnouts are really the worst part about EZ track, and that set doesn't contain any. My advice: save up for something better. If you really want the figure 8, Kato sells a similar set in their Unitrack line, which is much higher quality.

I'd check your work in Anyrail, though. That set will connect up, although its a poor setup option.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Mannix said:


> Hello everyone !
> I'm also looking for a Bachmann over-under figure 8 layout (#44475). It's just a funny idea. Nothing else. All your advices, comments and criticism about this product will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
> *STEEL ALLOY E-Z TRACK® OVER-UNDER FIGURE 8 TRACK PACK (HO SCALE)*


 Besides the problems with steel railed track, the track layout itself is very unrealistic. When's the last time you saw a real railroad's track in a figure eight pattern? How does this imaginary railroad make a profit by running their train around and around, and up & over ? 
Now realism is something you may not care about, which is fine, and totally your choice. However, in this set you're considering, you have steel rail, super steep grades, and no chance whatever of realistic operation. Are you sure that's what you want?

Traction Fan


----------

